# Pole emploi



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour comment faite vous pour envoyer votre attestation Employeur .depuis jeudi jenvoi les mienne elle me son refusée.  J'ai envoyer tous en 1er temps refusée j'ai renvoyée en plusieur fois plusieur page refusée .


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Si tu as 2 attestations il faut les envoyer séparément.
Et pour chaque attestation, un seul envoi. Si tu mets les 4 pages une par une ça te sera refusé. Si tu scannes les pages, tu scannes la 1°. Puis fait "AJOUTER" avant de scanner la 2° et ainsi de suite, ce qui donne un document d'un seul tenant


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

L attestation est imprimer en 5 pages . J'ai d'abord envoyer le tous comme ta 2eme méthode( page 1 + page2 +pages...etc)  sa n'a pas marcher .J'ai donc fais plusieurs envoi  avec 1 page à chaque fois pareil cela m'a été refuser


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Alors peut-être je m'explique mal.
1 document = 1 envoi ... Si tu fais plusieurs envois pour un seul document ça sera refusé
L'attestation employeur c'est 4 pages, je ne sais pas pourquoi tu en as 5.


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Quand on l'imprimer elle m'est sorti en 5 page mais 1 Page  n'a rien écrit dessus car on a pas eu besoin de remplir.
Page 1 .sujet 1.2.3
Page 2. Sujet 3bis
Page 3 .sujet 4.5
Page 4 sujet 5bis .6( rien remplisse car pas concerné)
Page 5 sujet 7.8


----------



## isa19 (6 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 vous mettez vos 5 feuilles en pdf vous allez les fusionner en 1 sur le net et du coup  vos 5 pages deviennent 1 pdf qui passe sans soucis.


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Nounousand02 a dit: 


> Quand on l'imprimer elle m'est sorti en 6 page mais 2 pages n'a rien écrit dessus car on a pas eu besoin de remplir


n'empêche je ne comprends pas. Une attestation employeur c'est 4 pages. Donc je ne sais pas pourquoi 6 chez toi.


Nounousand02 a dit: 


> Quand on l'imprimer elle m'est sorti en 5 page mais 1 Page  n'a rien écrit dessus car on a pas eu besoin de remplir.
> Page 1 .sujet 1.2.3
> Page 2. Sujet 3bis
> Page 3 .sujet 4.5
> ...


Ecoute franchement je ne sais pas où elle est allée chercher cette attestation.
Est-ce bien celle destinée aux ass mat ? Car 3 bis ? 5 Bis ? ? ? ? il n'y a pas cela sur les *ATTESTATION  SIMPLIFIÉE  DES  PARTICULIERS  EMPLOYEURS*.


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

On la faite ensemble sur pôle emploi espace particuliers employeur et on la imprimer directement pour que j'ai version papier .d'ailleurs elle est mal imprimer mal cadrer car manque des chiffre a ma date de naissance .Est ce que je peut demander un nouvel exemplaire ?


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

J'arrive pas à vous envoyer en photo ça me marque fichier trop volumineux


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Nounousand02 a dit: 


> On la faite ensemble sur pôle emploi espace particuliers employeur et on la imprimer directement pour que j'ai version papier .d'ailleurs elle est mal imprimer mal cadrer car manque des chiffre a ma date de naissance .Est ce que je peut demander un nouvel exemplaire ?


Bah oui, la moindre des choses est d'avoir un exemplaire correct.
Par contre, si elle l'a faite en ligne sur le site POLE EMPLOI, ils l'ont déjà enregistrée donc tu n'as pas besoin de la renvoyer. Ça risque de faire doublons.


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Ben oui sa me semble bisar car sur mon compte cetais bien dis qu'il avait eu une fin de contrat mais il me demande quand même attestation employeur et un rib


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

Nounousand02 a dit: 


> Ben oui sa me semble bisar car sur mon compte cetais bien dis qu'il avait eu une fin de contrat mais il me demande quand même attestation employeur et un rib


je pense que ça vaut la peine d'appeler le service indemnisation de POLE EMPLOI car s'ils rentrent l'attestation en double ça va foutre un bazar monstre. Donc s'assurer avant auprès d'eux qu'ils ne l'ont pas déjà.


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> n'empêche je ne comprends pas. Une attestation employeur c'est 4 pages. Donc je ne sais pas pourquoi 6 chez toi.
> 
> Ecoute franchement je ne sais pas où elle est allée chercher cette attestation.
> Est-ce bien celle destinée aux ass mat ? Car 3 bis ? 5 Bis ? ? ? ? il n'y a pas cela sur les *ATTESTATION  SIMPLIFIÉE  DES  PARTICULIERS  EMPLOYEURS*.


Nous avons été sur pole emploi .espace particuliers employeur .La case 1 .particulier employeur.
Case 2 salarié.
3.emploi ( nature contrat + période +date engagement procédure licenciement )
Case 3bis emploi( suite de la case 3 mais sur une autre page) date de preavis+ heure hebdomadaire ... et ainsi de suite


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> n'empêche je ne comprends pas. Une attestation employeur c'est 4 pages. Donc je ne sais pas pourquoi 6 chez toi.
> 
> Ecoute franchement je ne sais pas où elle est allée chercher cette attestation.
> Est-ce bien celle destinée aux ass mat ? Car 3 bis ? 5 Bis ? ? ? ? il n'y a pas cela sur les *ATTESTATION  SIMPLIFIÉE  DES  PARTICULIERS  EMPLOYEURS*.





Nanou91 a dit: 


> je pense que ça vaut la peine d'appeler le service indemnisation de POLE EMPLOI car s'ils rentrent l'attestation en double ça va foutre un bazar monstre. Donc s'assurer avant auprès d'eux qu'ils ne l'ont pas déjà.


Oui je vais les contacter car la je suis perdu


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Sur mon refus de document .c'est effectivement écrit " votre document est soit coupé,  soit il manque des pages , soit une donnée est manquante . Merci de transmettre un document complet


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

J'ai donc demander à ma PE ces codes pour que je puisse la télécharger dans mon ordinateur et leur envoyer en pdf direct .j'ai quand même fais une demande d'appel par pôle emploi pour leur demander pourquoi il me l'a re-demande cette attestation en sachant que mon employeur l'a enregistrer


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Juillet 2022)

PDF tu peux te le créer toi même à partir du scan des feuilles


----------



## Romane (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Votre attestation est peut etre refusée parce qu'une information est erronnée.
Ma collègue a eu le tour avec un employeur qui a interchangé son nom employeur avec le nom de la salariée.
Du coup attestation refusée.
A votre place j'appellerai pole emploi pour connaître le motif du refus


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> PDF tu peux te le créer toi même à partir du scan des feuilles


Problème résolu j'ai télécharger l'attestation sur mon ordinateur  avec les code pôle emploi de ma PE .  Que j'ai ensuite remplacer par celle transmise en photocopie .j'ai reçu un appel de pôle emploi elle m'a dis que cette fois ci sa devrait marcher et que je n'est pas à m'inquiéter il n'y aurais pas de doublons même si l'attestation a été enregistrer par ma pe il on besoin que j'envoie quand même l'attestation dans mon dossier .


----------



## Petuche (10 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Si tu as 2 attestations il faut les envoyer séparément.
> Et pour chaque attestation, un seul envoi. Si tu mets les 4 pages une par une ça te sera refusé. Si tu scannes les pages, tu scannes la 1°. Puis fait "AJOUTER" avant de scanner la 2° et ainsi de suite, ce qui donne un document d'un seul tenant


Bonjour à toutes, j'aurai besoin de vos lumières svp... ça fait une heure que je me prends la tête pour envoyer mon attestation employeur, j'ai 5 pages... quand je veux les envoyer ça me met... ''fichier trop volumineux'' comment je peux faire ? J'en pleurerai tellement j'en ai marre !
Merci


----------



## Nounousand02 (10 Juillet 2022)

J'ai galerai aussi j'ai du télécharger l'attestation sur mon ordinateur en pdf pour l'envoyer directement


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Juillet 2022)

*PETUCHE*
Comment fais-tu pour l'envoyer, tu utilises quel fichier ? Un PDF transmis par ton employeur .


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Bah oui, la moindre des choses est d'avoir un exemplaire correct.
> Par contre, si elle l'a faite en ligne sur le site POLE EMPLOI, ils l'ont déjà enregistrée donc tu n'as pas besoin de la renvoyer. Ça risque de faire doublons.


Bonjour Oui, tout à fait.
Il demande l'attestation employeur, mais si parrallément tu envoies également le BS, plus le fait que l'employeur ait lui aussi fait la déclaration..Tout se bloque. Leur site est très mal fait pour les fins de contrats.


----------



## isa19 (10 Juillet 2022)

l'attestation transmise par l'employeur est déja en pdf normalement.
 et les 5 pages sont donc liées ensemble et forme 1 seul document.
Dans l'espace pole emploi  aller dans  " mes échanges avec pole emploi"  puis  transmettre un document le télécharger de votre ordi  et valider l'envoi.


----------



## Petuche (10 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses mais oui je fais comme tu dis Isa.. . Mais rien à faire. Je reessaierai demain Parce que là ça m'a vraiment pris la tête. Je vous dirai si ça a marché. ..ou pas. Bonne soirée.


----------



## isa19 (11 Juillet 2022)

essayez de al transmettre par zen pole emploi


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

isa19 a dit: 


> essayez de al transmettre par zen pole emploi


Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses.... alors ce matin j ai appelé pôle emploi afin de leur expliquer mon problème et là, la personne m'a répondu qu'jl ne fallait plus passer les attestations employeur, il faut attendre qu'on nous les demandé.. .. j'ai donc contacté par mail m'a referente et elle m'a répondu qu'il était inutile que je le fasse vu que mon ancien employeur l'avais déjà fait par voie dématérialisée... Donc risque de doublon... 
Voilà je me suis prise la tête hier pour rien!!
Bonne semaine à toutes


----------



## isa19 (11 Juillet 2022)

votre employeur aurait pu vous le dire LOL. Tout fini bien


----------



## Nounousand02 (11 Juillet 2022)

Je viens d'avoir un appel de pile emploi elle me demande pkoi elle a recu 2 attestation employeur je leur dis que c'est la même .celle de ma PE à enregistré direct et moi que j'ai du renvoyer car il me l'on demander .heureusement quel m' a appeler car le contrat terminer c'étais l enfant d une fratrie que j'ai en garde donc j'en ai encor une en contrat,  elle aller m'enlever les 2 sinon .


----------

